# Pit Beef on the RK spit



## wittdog (Aug 10, 2007)

I’ve been working a lot since the comp in Pa and after a couple of 12hr days I now have time to try out the rotisserie for the RK..I’ve got a 4 lb Top round roast on cooking with Hump Lump and Smokilicous Hickory and Cherry Chunks.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm coming Witt, I'm coming!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 10, 2007)

what was that date again?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2007)

August 26.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2007)

Good looking meat Witt!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 10, 2007)

back on topic!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 10, 2007)

The only thing wrong with that pic is that it is not a pic of an RK in my yard.  

How long do you think it will it take to cook that roast?


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

What a cool contraption Wittdog!! How are your pickles?


----------



## wittdog (Aug 10, 2007)

Beef is done it took about 2 hrs…pretty happy with the results..it was nice and tender and my boys liked it a lot…..



























Oh yeah roasted onions, peppers, and shrooms...served on a buttered and toasted hardrooll with may0 and lousiania hot sauce.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 10, 2007)

those sandwiches look fantastic


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 10, 2007)

Wittdog you out did your self again. I see dose boy look forward to when you start up the pit. looking dinner Wittdog


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2007)

Good looking sammich......and youngin's!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW! Great job Witt!


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice job Witt, I bet those boys will woff down any red meat. LOL


----------



## Unity (Aug 10, 2007)

It all looks good as heck, but Dave, that roast is _way_ too little for the Yabba Dabba Grill! Next time you gotta _fill_ that rotisserie!   

--John  8) 
(About the right size for my Performer rotiss, though -- I think I'll give it a try.   )


----------



## john a (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes sir, that's mighy fine. I see the youngin in the red shirt is enjoying one of those great pickles with his sandwich.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice work Dave.    That was a fine looking sandwich.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 11, 2007)

This was a test run next time I'll have something big enought for the Yabba Dabba  
Bryan the recipe I used was my secret steak rub....Worche, Salt, Pepper, Onion and Garlic Powder...
Cook with some hickory and cherry...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks great  Dave!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 12, 2007)

Want to trade for some pickles witt? What you need from down here in the south south...?


----------

